# lantus theories.



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

so basically ive been doing various research online about how lantus is far far far superior to quick acting slin. now i know hilly has read the same thing i have on another forum ( or its someone of the same username ) but i thought id just confirm what ive been hearing.

lantus, has a better IGF interaction in skeletal muscle, but apparently the way to achieve this is start low say fifteen ius everyday ( no gaps whatsoever ) and each week raise it by five ius untill eventually your at a massive fifty to seventy ius everyday.

now i know this sounds alot, and it is. so i wanted to see basically what people think? and the potential hazards this will cause health wise?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO, think that might be a bit overkill for you buddy,.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

well id like you to substantiate your claims.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

dont assume i was going to do the dose im merely gathering knowledge


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Lantus the long acting stuff? I would imagine you could inject more long acting as it doesnt spike as such

**** knows


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

najybomb said:


> well id like you to substantiate your claims.


You weigh 13stone odd, you don't need to be using 50-70ius.

15ius is adequate.

Use, not abuse. :thumbup1:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

yes your right it doesnt peak atall, so its reletively safe in comparison to short acting. and fifteen ius is a tiny amount of long acting aswell. so the high end doses dont really seem all that high in hiensight


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

lol littlechris no one needs to use anything but we choose to because we want to get where we want to quicker etc. and were not talking four days a week etc, im talking about this theory i posted up i want peoples opinions on the THEORY ABOVE


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

70ius is high of long acting most diabetics dont take that much

I would of thought around maybe 30ius, interesting, but dangerous experiment lol


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

true, the amount for this has to be worked up. ill try and find the exact paragraph i found! it was very interesting. the point of this is merely to see others opinions. not on me and my aims or my useage etc, just the bloody theory


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dangerous...not at all, there is no negative fedback loop in the body for slin, therefore when exogenous slin is ceased the body will imediately produce its own, secondly as it doesnt peak again means u wont go hypo provided ur taking in adequate carbs which u wud b as this shud only realli b used in offseason..... what a diabetic takes means sweet f..k all...diabetics hav **** diets on the whole, this is bodybuilding....whole diff kettle of fish

now last year nathan wen i was gettin for 18 stone i only used 40ius max and found this dose to b pretty decent, at ur weight think slow progressions are always the best

is gd ur doing ur own research on this...ignore the ignorant masses who dnt hav a clue about this drug


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Jordan buddy, this was the sort of input I was after mate! I know it's all weight relative, the chances of health implications aren't any higher etc then? And completely agree most diabetics are in the situation because they eat ****, so a bodybuilding diet has comparison to that of a diabetic. It's just something I thought I might try out when I begin training properly again, as I'd probably have some rebound from the easy training and less food etc. Will do some more research but everyone is so afraid of it its unreal, the yanks won't touch it with a barge pole, I personally love the stuff.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

najybomb said:


> Thanks Jordan buddy, this was the sort of input I was after mate! I know it's all weight relative, the chances of health implications aren't any higher etc then? And completely agree most diabetics are in the situation because they eat ****, so a bodybuilding diet has comparison to that of a diabetic. It's just something I thought I might try out when I begin training properly again, as I'd probably have some rebound from the easy training and less food etc. Will do some more research but everyone is so afraid of it its unreal, the yanks won't touch it with a barge pole, I personally love the stuff.


the american forums are v fickle mate, specially professional muscle, unless its advocated one of the more popular guys on there no one seems up for trying things out of the norm for them. im the same i v much prefer the long acting stuff


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

XJPX said:


> dangerous...not at all, there is no negative fedback loop in the body for slin, therefore when exogenous slin is ceased the body will imediately produce its own, secondly as it doesnt peak again means u wont go hypo provided ur taking in adequate carbs which u wud b as this shud only realli b used in offseason..... what a diabetic takes means sweet f..k all...diabetics hav **** diets on the whole, this is bodybuilding....whole diff kettle of fish
> 
> now last year nathan wen i was gettin for 18 stone i only used 40ius max and found this dose to b pretty decent, at ur weight think slow progressions are always the best
> 
> is gd ur doing ur own research on this...ignore the ignorant masses who dnt hav a clue about this drug


So you used 40ius, not that far off the dose I reccomended then

Yours sincerely,

the ignorant masses


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

50-70iu at your size?!

I have gone up to close to 30iu and yes i gained a lot of weight as in a stone in a week.....all of which was water. I also managed to get spells of low bg regardless of whether this is possible according to certain people. It only happened after very long leg and back sessions but it did happen.

This is very old news to most of us (the ones that have frequented said board and talked with Max). Some people seem to like it that's for sure i am not one of them....Honestly besides Jordan i have heard of no one liking such high doses of this drug now at lower doses yes...


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi con mate, I wasn't going to take those doses lol! I'm not mental!

Im just wanting to find peoples opinions that's all pal.you got low blood glucose then?

I've spoken with you about your opinion on it as it is, fully respect others opinions just trying to research and gather info pal. So you would not recomend this in no way?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

najybomb said:


> Hi con mate, I wasn't going to take those doses lol! I'm not mental!
> 
> Im just wanting to find peoples opinions that's all pal.you got low blood glucose then?
> 
> I've spoken with you about your opinion on it as it is, fully respect others opinions just trying to research and gather info pal. So you would not recomend this in no way?


 Try it for your self mate if that's what you wish to do.

Personally i think what it does to the body is not a good thing and i wont use it to achieve my goals but hey my goals are probably a lot less lofty than yours (they certainly are much lower than Jordans) so do what you think is right to achieve what you want.

Just be careful with it

Personally i don't even think short acting is overly safe after the changes i have observed with a urinalysis test stick while using it but that's a different topic. Just pointing out that people who say its safe probably don't test every thing they just say its safe as they did not die while using it lol.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey man, well I'm interested in everything you've just said lol so can you write a detailed post on it if that's okay? Or message me it? I want to know the facts etc or atleast your own personal take on both of them. And the changes etc you observed.

Also I hope you are well buddy  it's autumn here getting cold where I am!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> So you used 40ius, not that far off the dose I reccomended then
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> the ignorant masses


LOL, i think 33percent increase in a dose is pretty much noway near what u suggested, 40iu was where i stopped as i then started dieting, this off season i will gladly during blasts take upto 70iu and there is zero danger.....the ignorant masses comment wasnt aimed at u but if u feel the need to put urself in tht category then so be it


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Try it for your self mate if that's what you wish to do.
> 
> Personally i think what it does to the body is not a good thing and i wont use it to achieve my goals but hey my goals are probably a lot less lofty than yours (*they certainly are much lower than Jordans)* so do what you think is right to achieve what you want.
> 
> ...


lol u kno i like to push it baby haha  , hope ur well big man x


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

najybomb said:


> Hey man, well I'm interested in everything you've just said lol so can you write a detailed post on it if that's okay? Or message me it? I want to know the facts etc or atleast your own personal take on both of them. And the changes etc you observed.
> 
> Also I hope you are well buddy  it's autumn here getting cold where I am!


 Far from cold here mate.

Going down to South Beach Miami for a long week end so been busy choosing my wardrobe

Nah honestly mate i don't have more to say on the subject than i have.

Personally i think its dangerous and not worth it. I am still growing on under a gram of test only so i don't need to take that risk (just wish i had realized this before buying the stuff lol).

One time when i took fast acting slin there was high glucose in my urine one hour later which is not a good thing. There was no repeat but its not something that can be good for the body. Also when you measure ketones in the body instead of just BG you realize how quickly you could go hypo as they show up well before you feel the BG dropping.

The only advice i have for you is to monitor your body completely with urinalysis sticks i mean this cost like 30 pound for 100 sticks so very cheap. Measure your BG and do regular blood work..........its not as harmless as some may think.

That's my opinion on it and i have been careful to choose my words wisely as i realize guys like Jordan love the stuff and i don't want to seem insulting towards them....



XJPX said:


> lol u kno i like to push it baby haha  , hope ur well big man x


Doing well bud, best of luck with your show.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I really appreciate your input buddy, so thanks for that. I know what your saying. The personal experience I have with it at present is promising but I haven't monitored my blood glucose levels as I'm at a low dose and only four times a week, If I was to do said theory then I would monitor everything quite closely tbh buddy. Again, do appreciate it. And your a lucky git mate! Miami!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Diabetics use far more than 30iu lantus depending on circumstances and size etc etc

Hormones make a big difference too

My Sis is Diabetic and when pregnant was using 120iu lantus in morn and 60iu Novo at a time...

With Lantus its easy to progressivley build up to large doses over time.

I do know few dudes using 100iu in morn

I use on occasion, But TBH I personally get more from fast acting...

Not really sure where the so called "danger" is???


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How about using long acting at whatever dose, and then using slin pre-WO. Best of both worlds that way I would have thought?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> How about using long acting at whatever dose, and then using slin pre-WO. Best of both worlds that way I would have thought?


yes that is very effective:thumbup1:

Just being ar5ed to do it lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Not really sure where the so called "danger" is???


 PMSL mate you wouldn't know danger if it walked up and introduced it self as danger to you:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao always count of joe to blow any numbers mentioned out of the water.

some seem to have good results with it. Others say ure body doesnt produce slin like this so why would you want to?????????

you could go round in circles as with all things.

having used just fast slin and very very little of it i dont intend to use it until i am abit heavier and have got more out of anabolics first. gota keep something to use at later stages.

The other thing is i seem to be quite insulin sensitive and hold fat around my midsection very easily. id rather stay away from anything that could increase this


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Not really sure where the so called "danger" is???


Getting fat!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Getting fat!!


Yes that could happen

While im here in brief, as a non diabetic it would take fckin hundreds and hundreds of ius of fast acting to put you unconsious, and even then I cant see you dying unless your in a very very very depleted state due to fact your liver would release glycogen into your blood stream.

Same for lantus, long acting

Sure there is a risk of hypo, where theoretically you could prob crash car if driving or chop arm of if operating large machinery due to being a bit incoherant and confused :lol: :lol:

But actually falling into a diabetic coma and then dying, well If anyone has got any confirmed deaths with bodybuilders attributed to this I for one would like to see it:lol: :lol:

Insulin being dangerous is one of those old wives tales like oxy being the most harsh aas

However, im not saying you dont need to be carefull...

Because obviously you dont want to be passing out and banging your head on the floor with trousers around your ankles while drinking your protein shake only to have you partner find you unconsious on floor with dog licking your ar5e or some sh1t


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Basal + bolus slin protocol I found scary at the sheer amount of mass I could attain in a very short space of time, before anyone says it yes I got fat(ter)


----------



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

I joined this board to learn more about the whole LONG acting insulin debate, Lantus is active for 24 hours, which people say is good because it keeps protein breakdown to a minimum, but could higher dosages cause more fat gain than lower dosages?

I know thats what alot of people worry about, fat gain.


----------

